# delete post



## tiagomartins (Jan 31, 2009)

i want to know how to delete a post


----------



## AndreXL (Jan 31, 2009)

Well, you can edit your post. Remove/add whatever you want.
[edit] like this.  Check out the edit button (lower right).


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 31, 2009)

err you cant delete yours or others post 
only the Gbatemp's Staff have the POWER 

so if you want to delete a post ...click the report button under your post(write a reason) and the Mods will delete it for you 

or

Press the Edit button and delete the content of the post and leave it blank


----------

